# Any Non Payment Issues with Cyprexx???



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Starting to her grumbling from long time Cyprexx contractors/Vendors.
They have been doing inspections and are failing properties and placing vendors on "do not use" list...
At this time every vendor that we speak to has monies 90+ days out...

looking for pattern....

anyone else???
We are working on story will also have a couple about more of your favorite...yes the big SG..............

Pm me if you don't wnat things on the board 
Thankxx


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes. A regional I used to sub Cyprexx work from until recently was consistently paying my invoices between 30-35 days. They started to drag out about 2 months ago around the same time I noticed increased chatter here on this topic. Routine lawn & maids over 45+ days, not to mention initials. Regional has never stiffed me on payment (yet) and their response is that they haven't received payment from Cyprexx


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

willyPro said:


> Yes. A regional I used to sub Cyprexx work from until recently was consistently paying my invoices between 30-35 days. They started to drag out about 2 months ago around the same time I noticed increased chatter here on this topic. Routine lawn & maids over 45+ days, not to mention initials. Regional has never stiffed me on payment (yet) and their response is that they haven't received payment from Cyprexx


I not sure how anyone could sub work from cyprexx as there fee`s are low to begin with! I have noticed pay slowing! I have been getting request for photos a month after job in complete! went one yesterday too get photos and couldn`t believe the mess there! I refuse to do $35 lawn cut and property was given to another contractor for lawn and maid services! boy what a mess! could tell house had ever been cleaned,are air freshener were thrown in basement!Lawn is about 3/4 of and acre they are only mowing about 6 passes in back yard letting the rest grow up!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Myself I am assisting a journalist named David Melendrez in gathering information...
If anyone has anything in writing you can share...redacted pertinent of course...

please send it [email protected]

I will only provide the information and not you or company the information came from....

Thanks


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

hey Star,

I was able to make the numbers work for a while thru regional/cyprexx because every job was a bid not flat fee and I am a small operation/low overhead. When the flat fee was rolled out a few months ago plus additional pics and increased scope of work, couldn't make the numbers work anymore. Not even close.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

our maintenance check was 10 days late for the last couple months. We have several invoices in 60-90 days range. Even have some wintz from October last year unpaid. No response to emails or returned calls.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

wow...OCT...that is out of line....
This company has managed to stay under the radar for the past couple years now they are getting blatant about things....


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

FYI. They are trying to hire new contractors. I guess the best way to pay late is to start giving work to others. If you aren't getting new work you can't refuse it until you get paid on old invoices.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

MNanny said:


> FYI. They are trying to hire new contractors. I guess the best way to pay late is to start giving work to others. If you aren't getting new work you can't refuse it until you get paid on old invoices.


I`m there only contractor in my area! There is a knuckle head that's does some of jobs that I can`t get too! then I end up going back and fixing them, because Realtor is bitching about them! I have lost count how many contractors they have hired and in a few months are gone!


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

They are constantly hiring new contractors. ANyone with a push mower and a generator in their van can work for cyprexx. Dont laugh, the other day we went by a house that our bid had not been approved and there was a guy working out of his van with a push mower and a generator for the clean. He was too dumb to check and see the power was on. We were nice enough to help him load his generator back up in the front seat of the van. Seems like they want to hire idiots that they can bully into doing anything they want.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

REOmadness said:


> They are constantly hiring new contractors. ANyone with a push mower and a generator in their van can work for cyprexx. Dont laugh, the other day we went by a house that our bid had not been approved and there was a guy working out of his van with a push mower and a generator for the clean. He was too dumb to check and see the power was on. We were nice enough to help him load his generator back up in the front seat of the van. Seems like they want to hire idiots that they can bully into doing anything they want.


Have been seeing a lot of properties I trash out! lawns & maids given to other contractor not being serviced correctly! most have only air fresheners put in them and yards are only getting a perimeter cut on them! not the up to an acre boy them $35 yard cuts are working out good! I refuses to do them for that,I gave them my prices for recuts! they tryied to bully me but didn`t work


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> Have been seeing a lot of properties I trash out! lawns & maids given to other contractor not being serviced correctly! most have only air fresheners put in them and yards are only getting a perimeter cut on them! not the up to an acre boy them $35 yard cuts are working out good! I refuses to do them for that,I gave them my prices for recuts! they tryied to bully me but didn`t work


I have gave them my prices as well. I keep the 40.00 dollar rate but that is only good for 15,000 sq ft. If it is any more I use the Fannie Mae rates period. It just blows their mind when I tell them I will not mow, weed eat, and edge a football field including end zones (approx 1 acre) for their current rate.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

They will try to bully you at every turn. The drove the recut rate to $32 here, flat rate trashout with 20cy for $365. If you didnt accept their rate cut they would pull your yards. Also they do cradle to grave here, if you do the initials you get the maintenance. Had a contractor friend of mine quit them after the $32 drop and he had 240 yards.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I received this in a back door communique from a current Contractor with them...

Cyprexx is losing accounts due to sales at a very fast rate. Faster then they can control. The new foreclosures are slowing down so Cyprexx is caught in the middle. Rumor: Look for layoffs due to this new trend. 

Vendors are losing 1/3 of the accounts due to sales and no new work orders to replenish their list. We too are being hit this way. We are looking for new companies.


sounds like it is Deja Vu time in the industry once again....


----------



## Used and Abused (Jun 28, 2013)

I having the same trouble with *CYPREXX*
60 + day old invoices and just now reviewing the photos 
now they want me to go back to an out of area ( hour and a half one way) to take pictures of batteries in smoke detectors.
they tell me (for the first time ever) I should have taken pictures of the box they came in and installing on wall plus putting battery in them and now pay is on hold.
looks like i need to hire someone just to take all the pictures and yes they got the after pictures. never been a problem before, asked for where it states this in the requested photo manual, dead silence.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Used and Abused said:


> I having the same trouble with *CYPREXX*
> 60 + day old invoices and just now reviewing the photos
> now they want me to go back to an out of area ( hour and a half one way) to take pictures of batteries in smoke detectors.
> they tell me (for the first time ever) I should have taken pictures of the box they came in and installing on wall plus putting battery in them and now pay is on hold.
> looks like i need to hire someone just to take all the pictures and yes they got the after pictures. never been a problem before, asked for where it states this in the requested photo manual, dead silence.


Sounds like they are trying to duck payments....that should have been done within 72 hours...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Used and Abused said:


> I having the same trouble with *CYPREXX*
> 60 + day old invoices and just now reviewing the photos
> now they want me to go back to an out of area ( hour and a half one way) to take pictures of batteries in smoke detectors.
> they tell me (for the first time ever) I should have taken pictures of the box they came in and installing on wall plus putting battery in them and now pay is on hold.
> looks like i need to hire someone just to take all the pictures and yes they got the after pictures. never been a problem before, asked for where it states this in the requested photo manual, dead silence.


I always just show the new battery with the date of install written on it. Sounds like a coordinator paying games. I would talk to a supervisor.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

We stopped doing work for cyprexx last year when they tried to send me out to get more pictures of cleaning a tub when we already had twelve before/during/after of the tub. Reps are rude, ungrateful, pricing sucks. I hope they fail with their attitude towards contractors. Four or Five years ago I had better reps but each new one I got was progressively worse.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

trying to steal your work is exactly what they try to do. Anything to deny or delay payment.


----------

